# Adding weight to Kato C44-9W



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

So I'm learning that my incline is a bit much for most engines to pull many cars up. In not sure what the grade is but it's the kato unitrack pier set and bridge, so not some monster homemade concoction. For a consist of 20 or so cars (4 or 5 autoracks in there) it takes 2 engines to get up the grade. 3 to do it smoothly without any slippage (I have 4). Adding about 3oz allows one to do it alone. I dint think there is any way to add that much weight realistically. I'd like to get the 3 engine consist to pull a significant train, 50 or 60 cars. 

Has anyone been successful in adding weight to one of these? Where and how? Is tight in there. I MIGHT be able to get some on top of the frame under the light and maybe a tiny amount in the fuel tank. I just don't have a good way to measure how much room is left in there with the shell on. Putty is an option, but too messy to test the space available...I tried with the American.... disaster. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## SD40Tom (May 15, 2020)

I have not looked at mine, but seems to me you could definitely get some under both ends of the light board or decoder. Maybe you could stick a small piece on the inside roof of the cab. I put a sugarcube speaker on the back of one so I think you could get at least an ounce there.

Tom


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Under the light is where I was thinking. I didn't think there was room for a speaker, I'll have to look again tomorrow. An ounce would be helpful for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## SD40Tom (May 15, 2020)

Another option to consider is using something like Bullfrog Snot to increase the traction. Since you have a six axle locomotive you could try it on one set of wheels, it should increase the pulling power without compromising electrical pickup significantly. 

Tom


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Went ahead and ordered some. Never used it before, perhaps one axle on each truck would make a difference without hurting electrical performance? Does it wear off or need reapplied frequently? This might be a solution for my 4-4-0 as well. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## SD40Tom (May 15, 2020)

I'm not sure how long it lasts, I applied it to a LifeLike 2-8-8-2 a year ago and have not had to redo it yet, but it doesn't have a lot of run time either. It definitely helps though. There's a couple of YouTube videos that show how to apply it, worth watching. Just search for bullfrog snot. 

Tom


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

While testing after placing some tungsten putty in it, she stuttered a few things and then gave up the magic smoke. Not sure what happened as the putty is not conductive. The motor work when power is directly applied, as does the light board. Some something after the pickup and before the motor... which is odd because there isn't really anything else to fry. Clearly I'm missing something but no more time to investigate today. (dealing with a flooded floor!)

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Ok, not sure why, but the putty did seem to interfere electrically. So I taped up the frame and was able to add about .75oz to the overall weight. It was able to pull a12oz car up the incline without too much difficulty. A full pound proved too much for it. If I can get the other engines up by that weight and maybe some bullfrog snot, we might have a winner!

Played with the HO a bit with my son and forgot how much heavier those things are! 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Vette-kid if you are going for a lengthy consist, make sure you have good wheelsets under your rolling stock. Huge gains can be had there.

Doc

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

498cm3 said:


> Vette-kid if you are going for a lengthy consist, make sure you have good wheelsets under your rolling stock. Huge gains can be had there.
> 
> Doc
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


That's on the list too!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Well that didn't entirely work. In fact, the 4-4-0 seems to run worse and the dash 9 is acting like it's interfering with the electrical pickup. It's only on 2 of 6 axles, I'm wandering if it's too think and causing the others to lose contact a bit?

I did two, one stock weight and one with about. 75oz added. The stock one seems to pull slightly better, the weighted one not so much. So now I need to see if I can remove it and mauve try again with the taking axle instead of the center. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There is always the chance you will change the wheel geometry relationship with the other axles in the bogie by using the Bullfrog Snot on a wheelset without a traction tire groove. Lifting the treated wheel axle imperceptibly might make the middle axle lose contact entirely and then you are pretty much right back where you started without enough traction. Wheels that are grooved for traction tires are your best bet, but they probably won't be easy to find as replacements.

Pulling steep grades is where European locomotives really shine. Nearly all have traction tires on two axles/four wheels and they just climb right up the grade. One locomotive I have pulled nine 303mm passenger coaches up a 3.5% grade without breaking a sweat. That's about a ten foot train with the locomotive.

I was very surprised that the Bemo RhB locomotive I have does not have traction tires given that these locomotives and similar locomotives in RhB's fleet operate in extremely rugged territory with grades up to 7% and model railroads using every bit of that without problem.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I saw your other post in the newbies thread about the fantasy railroads with your Jurassic Park locomotive.

I was just thinking of a radical idea to increase the weight. If you bring up McMaster-Carr website and search for lead sheet you will find all sorts of dimensions of this stuff. If you search well, you might find something thin enough that can be cut with scissors and cut two narrow strips and place them on the walkways running the length of the locomotive on both sides.

Heck, I'll look for you and post a link if I find something.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Check here:

Lead Sheet

Scroll down to Lead Sheet. There are small sheets available as thin as 3/64" for a 6"x6" sheet. $11 and change.

Laid onto the walkways and painted you probably won't even notice it. But I bet your locomotive will.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Actually I've got some lead sheet, that's a great idea!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

